# can anyone tell me what this is?



## Fry (May 1, 2011)

doing some cleanup on a farm we purchased and came across this. i have no clue what it is. can anyone help me


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Fry! Is the grass deep? Keep looking...........You're bound to find the rest of the tractor there somewhere, then you can re attach it!:lmao: I'd say looks like an outside shroud. Don't know, but we have a few Simplicity guys here who will know.


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like part of the engine cover for a Wonderboy rear engine rider to me...


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

You can always tell a happy mower, they have dust or grass on their teeth


----------



## realwood (Feb 11, 2005)

It does look like the engine cover for a Simplicity Wonderboy. Like this one.


----------

